# Naxcel vs Excenel?



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

I stopped at the vets office yesterday to pick up some naxcel to use on a doe with mastitis and the vet told me that they didn't carry naxcel anymore and hadn't for about 5 years. He said that Excenel was the same drug but was more shelf stable as it didn't need to be frozen as naxcel. Is this true or is there a difference in the two drugs?

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

What is the difference between EXCENEL RTU and NAXCEL Sterile Powder?

EXCENEL® RTU (ceftiofur hydrochloride) is NAXCEL in the ready-to-use form. NAXCEL Sterile Powder (ceftiofur sodium) must be reconstituted with sterile water. EXCENEL RTU, which is widely used with cattle and swine, is too concentrated to be used for day-old chicks. EXCENEL RTU is a suspension in cottonseed oil, and it cannot be diluted.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

:/ So, what does that mean? :rofl


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

You know, they say it's the same drug, but I have never had any luck with Excenel, but Naxcel is great. I've had some of our local dairymen tell me the same thing - they would rather have Naxcel than Excenel. Haven't a clue why this is.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

We use Excenel. That 's what our vets started us with, so I guess that's what I'm used to. 

When getting Rx advice from Kaye, she has me use it exactly the same way as Naxcel. I think they are exactly the same, only Excenel is more expensive. 

For myself, since our children help with caring for the animals, including medicating, I like the fact that I don't have to have them evaluate the drug for "spider webs" etc. and we can just go ahead and use it. Excenel has always worked great for us - 

Camille


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have only used naxcel, maybe a total of 10 times in over 20 years. I have also heard that folks don't get as good of results with Excenel as they do Naxcel. I have had this happen to many I have helped, including one personally who had navel ill hanging onto the kid, I finally just took my Naxcel out of the freezer and gave it to her, it cleared the kid right up. Now nuflor I have heard good things about it. So no I do not believe it is EXACTLY the same drug. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

could be caused by the carrier in the excnel as it has oil in it and naxcel has no oil


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

We also use Naxcel. Works really well. Our vet recommends gives us the naxcel before excenel.


----------

